# Who Was At Matsuricon!? 0.o



## SAWolf (Aug 29, 2009)

Matsuricon is an Ohio Anime Convetion in Columbus. I am at this con right now and so far I have seen about three suiters. I am super bored and wanted to see If I could meet up with anyone who was here. (Note: just found out it is the same hotel as the columbus furcon.)

-SAWolf

(( woops, just realized I put this in the wrong area. my bad. sorry everyone.)


----------

